

Github just hit 2 million users. - joshryandavis
https://github.com/##

======
jeremymcanally
If you're logged in, you can go to <http://github.com/home> to see it. We are
super excited. :)

~~~
eddyweb
Wondering how many are paid users

~~~
trueneverland
And how many active accounts...

~~~
dsirijus
And the definition of active accounts...

------
vm
Github, I love you. You have saved my company _months_ of engineering time
because of all the third-party libraries that we can easily find and use
through your service. We're only a year old, so taking the time to build all
those features from scratch would be a massive tax.

And this is just one of the many, many benefits. Soon you'll have 3M users,
then 5M, then 10M... who knows how big it'll get.

~~~
zizee
GitHub is great and all, but shouldn't the thanks be directed at the third
party library authors?

~~~
vm
Obviously the library authors make this happen and I mean no slight to them.
They rock. But this thread is about Github so I focus my comments on how they
add value.

Github made it easier to share code and created a community. Now more people
share. Github standardized project formats (which dougws points out below).
It's easier to figure out what's in a library.

This makes it easier for me to build complex apps. It saves my company gob
loads of time & money. I fucking love Github and I fucking love people who use
it to share high quality code that I don't have to recreate.

------
kulkarnic
I am simply amazed that there are 2 million software developers creating
projects that they can host on Github. For some reason, I still think of open
software development as a rather indie movement.

So much has changed just in the last few years :-)

~~~
josephagoss
Not all accounts are used for open software. Lots of paid users are hosting
private repos

~~~
jballanc
True (my own company uses Github private repos for most of our work), but
what's nice about that is that the barrier to transitioning a useful internal
library into a reputation bolstering Open Source library is nearly zero.

------
richardburton
I feel incredibly lucky to have started learning to code with resources like
Github, Stack Overflow and Railscasts. It has made the process so much easier.
Thank you, Github.

------
quattrofan
That's great news for Github, and truly as a community its a fantastic place
to share and find code.

But recently I've really begun to question Git for version control, two recent
experiences are really making me reconsider with its complexity outweighs its
perceived usefullness. Its quite possible that for at least one of the
projects I am involved in we will move back to SVN for the next version build.

~~~
technoweenie
Just curious, what were the experiences? Hell, send them to support@github.com
if you don't want to reply publicly :)

~~~
quattrofan
Two projects now have had repeated problems with issues regressing and
features being lost between builds. I had never considered it might be an
issue with Git until someone else mentioned it to me. We need to do some
proper investigation but at the moment under the gun to finish a release. When
I have more details happy to share via support.

------
Newky
Does the ratio of users to repositories seem strange to anyone else? This to
me looks like each user has around 1.5 repositories. This seems quite small?

On average most accounts I've seen have far more than 1 and a half
repositories.

------
dennisgorelik
I wonder why github's US traffic numbers go down?

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/github.com/>

~~~
citricsquid
because those analytics are (most likely) not accurate, github doesn't have
the compete tracking installed.

~~~
dennisgorelik
Exact traffic numbers might be not accurate, but traffic trend in the course
of full year at that traffic volume is generally pretty accurate.

~~~
cobychapple
Those analytics bear very little resemblance to our actual traffic both in
terms of volume and overall trend.

~~~
dennisgorelik
You are right, Quantcast shows different trend:

<http://www.quantcast.com/github.com>

